# Your favourite British TV characters



## thedockerslad (Jul 25, 2013)

I'll kick it off with Jim Trott from the Vicar of Dibley. A wonderful performance from Trevor Peacock


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jul 25, 2013)

Norman Stanley Fletcher and Lenny Godber
Rik, Vyvian and Neil
Rigsby
Reginald Perrin
Blackadder and his chums
Kevin Turvey
Tom Good and Margo


----------



## Reno (Jul 25, 2013)

Can I have an Irish one ?

Father Dougal





...and Mildred Roper


----------



## youngian (Jul 25, 2013)

Arthur Daley and Inspector Chisholm
Trigger
Jack Regan
Malcolm Tucker
The Singing Detective
Blakey


----------



## Firky (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## blairsh (Jul 25, 2013)

Super hans


----------



## Reno (Jul 25, 2013)

Emma Peel:


----------



## Firky (Jul 25, 2013)

I really want to say Omar and Bunk too but you siad British


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## thedockerslad (Jul 25, 2013)

Firky said:


> I really want to say Omar and Bunk too but you siad British


 
Yes and for a reason 

(to concentrate minds before anyone starts picking a fight)


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Firky (Jul 25, 2013)

I really liked Stacey Slater from Eastenders, not only because I think she's gorgeous but because she is a seriously under-rated actress.


----------



## Reno (Jul 25, 2013)

Mrs Overall:


----------



## thedockerslad (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Reno (Jul 25, 2013)

Everybody's favourite Nazis:


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 25, 2013)

Howard Moon, ie the actually cool one from the Mighty Boosh






Michael the geordie


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jul 25, 2013)

youngian said:


> Arthur Daley


 
Seconded

&


----------



## Bakunin (Jul 25, 2013)

'Hello there, and I may I say what a smashing blouse you have on...'


----------



## Reno (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Firky (Jul 25, 2013)

Tyres O'Flaherty, even if he is ripped off a Viz character.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 25, 2013)

'So what do you do then?'

'I'm, um, I'm a writer actually.'

'Oh, really? In other words, you're on the dole.'


----------



## Firky (Jul 25, 2013)

May Kasahara said:


> 'So what do you do then?'
> 
> 'I'm, um, I'm a writer actually.'
> 
> 'Oh, really? In other words, you're on the dole.'


 

I didn't know if to go for Tyres or Colin


----------



## stavros (Jul 25, 2013)

Kiss my face.


----------



## JimW (Jul 25, 2013)

Recently these three:


----------



## thedockerslad (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Reno (Jul 25, 2013)

...and how could I forget:


----------



## yield (Jul 25, 2013)

"They promised us homes fit for heroes, they gave us heroes fit for homes."


----------



## Firky (Jul 25, 2013)

JimW said:


> Recently these three:
> .


 

Brand is excellent.


----------



## JimW (Jul 25, 2013)

Firky said:


> Brand is excellent.


 
Can't remember the name of the actress who plays her short mate but she's ace too, and the posh doctor is no slouch.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2013)

Siegfried Farnon


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 25, 2013)

and also...


----------



## stavros (Jul 25, 2013)

JimW said:


> Can't remember the name of the actress who plays her short mate but she's ace too, and the posh doctor is no slouch.


 
Joanna Scanlon? She's also Teri in The Thick Of It, where she's also excellent.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jul 25, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Siegfried Farnon


 
Good one.

Jock McCannon and Professor Fury.


----------



## stavros (Jul 25, 2013)

OK, maybe not Mike, but the other three for sure;


----------



## blairsh (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## JimW (Jul 25, 2013)

Counts as British I reckon because of the re-dubbing with a practically new script, so character is local for local people:


----------



## Reno (Jul 25, 2013)

JimW said:


> Counts as British I reckon because of the re-dubbing with a practically new script, so character is local for local people:


In Germany everything gets dubbed, therefore the likes of The Wire, Breaking Bad, Monty Python, Downtown Abbey and Prime Suspect would be German according to your logic.


----------



## JimW (Jul 25, 2013)

Reno said:


> In Germany everything gets dubbed, therefore the likes of The Wire, Breaking Bad, Monty Python, Downtown Abbey and Prime Suspect would be German according to your logic.


 
But as I said, they re-wrote and improvised the script, so the characters were very much a product of the team who did that in the UK.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## DJ Squelch (Jul 25, 2013)

George Smiley


----------



## Reno (Jul 25, 2013)

JimW said:


> But as I said, they re-wrote and improvised the script, so the characters were very much a product of the team who did that in the UK.


 
Cultural Imperialism, I say !


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## JimW (Jul 25, 2013)

Reno said:


> Cultural Imperialism, I say !


 
From some re-union doc I watched it was a bunch of luvvies on low-ish pay getting half-cut then rattling through three or four episodes in a little upstairs room somewhere in Soho trying not to laugh all the time at their own silliness.


----------



## thedockerslad (Jul 25, 2013)

A double header


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 25, 2013)

Alice, what's the matter?


----------



## ska invita (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## goldenecitrone (Jul 25, 2013)

Tubbs and Edward.



> We didn't burn him.


----------



## Sirena (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## JimW (Jul 25, 2013)

Ooh yeah, just watched the US remake which was good but different:


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## JimW (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## weltweit (Jul 25, 2013)

Both of them
and:


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## colbhoy (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## weltweit (Jul 25, 2013)

and of course, the mother in law


----------



## Bakunin (Jul 25, 2013)

JimW said:


> Counts as British I reckon because of the re-dubbing with a practically new script, so character is local for local people:


 
Based in a similar principle (both actor and character are British):


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jul 25, 2013)

Psycho Paul from Ideal. Handy with a screwdriver...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 25, 2013)

The equivilent of my grandad and the man I spent my early teenage years wanting to marry


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 25, 2013)

The _othe_r man I spent my early teenage years wanted to marry and the woman I still want to be!





I


----------



## Sirena (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 25, 2013)

a symbol said:


> Couldn't it at least be 'which TV characters represent posters on here?'


 
That would be yet another pic of Margo Leadbetter for me then


----------



## pogofish (Jul 25, 2013)

a symbol said:


> Couldn't it at least be 'which TV characters represent posters on here?'


 
I think we have that thread in several forms already.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 25, 2013)

a symbol said:


> how about 'post pictures of people from european TV in the 90s and 80s


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 25, 2013)

In most of his incarnations but especially this one


----------



## RedDragon (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## pogofish (Jul 26, 2013)

a symbol said:


> whereas the 'post pictures of people from TV' thread has never been done
> 
> how about 'post pictures of people from european TV in the 90s and 80s


 
Done frequently in many guises.


----------



## albionism (Jul 26, 2013)

Brian from Spaced


Ted and Ralph


Cat


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 26, 2013)

Well, some of them are British. . .


----------



## cesare (Jul 26, 2013)

The second one from the right ^ looks like Cameron's uncle.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## Spymaster (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## Spymaster (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## Spymaster (Jul 26, 2013)

"Anything you say will be ripped up and shoved down your scrawny throat".


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 26, 2013)

Firky said:


> I really liked Stacey Slater from Eastenders, not only because I think she's gorgeous but because she is a seriously under-rated actress.


 
I really liked Stacey from Hustle, not because I think she's an under-rated actress but because she's seriously gorgeous.


----------



## RedDragon (Jul 26, 2013)

Spymaster said:


> I really liked Stacey from Hustle, not because I think she's an under-rated actress...


 
Jaime Murray, she crops up in the most unusual programmes


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## DJ Squelch (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## DJ Squelch (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## JimW (Jul 26, 2013)

I think George in the middle and Dixie on right were my favourite characters in Boys From the Blackstuff:


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## Spymaster (Jul 26, 2013)

RedDragon said:


> Jaime Murray, she crops up in the most unusual programmes
> 
> 
> > There's no show that wouldn't be improved by have Jaime in it, tbf.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## JimW (Jul 26, 2013)

rapists, papists etc. rant has to be one of the highlights of 20th century British telly.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 26, 2013)

JimW said:


> rapists, papists etc. rant has to be one of the highlights of 20th century British telly.


 
Agreed. (Although, a pedant would object that that was Jimmy not Harry Kitchener Wellington Truscott).


----------



## JimW (Jul 26, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Agreed. (Although, a pedant would object that that was Jimmy not Harry Kitchener Wellington Truscott).


 
 Didn't realise he got a bit of a remodel for the series spin-off. Found that on torrent last year and stood up well I thought.


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## YouSir (Jul 26, 2013)

Lovejoy and Al Swearengen. Granted Deadwood was American but all was supposedly a Brit so I'm claiming him.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 26, 2013)

Hand.


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## RedDragon (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## RedDragon (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## Rebelda (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## stavros (Jul 26, 2013)

Edward & Tubbs and Papa Lazarou are the best remembered, but I think if I had to choose one League character it'd be Pauline;


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 27, 2013)

From what I can drunkenly see of my DVD case (only the ones at the front)...

*Lady Whiteadder, Blackadder II*
First and foremost. Only a few minutes of screentime, but without doubt the funniest character ever written, acted, dressed, directed or edited. "CHAIRS!!? You have CHAIRS in your house!??"

*Servelan, Blakes 7*
Cheap sci-fi's first lady of despotism. She looked more dominating aboard a space station in the whiter-than-white outfits of the earlier series. Ignore that episode where she does her paperwork in a little side study in one of England's fine stately homes/cineplexs.

*Lord Blackadder OR Mr Blackadder, Blackadder II/Blackadder the Third*
I struggle to choose between the sycophantic but dashing Elizabethan courtier or the cynical, contemptous too-clever-for-his-own-good Georgian butler.

*Honorable mentions...*
The Doctor, Doctor Who
Sarah Jane, The Sarah Jane Smith Adventures
Karen, Outnumbered
McKay, Porridge
Jeeves, Jeeves and Wooster
Maddie Magellan, Jonathan Creek


----------



## thedockerslad (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## thedockerslad (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## stavros (Jul 28, 2013)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Maddie Magellan, Jonathan Creek


 
There seems to be a new freeview channel from the Dave/Gold stable called Drama on the highest number on my set, and there was an early episode of this on on Friday evening. The credits said 1998, so that took me back, especially when it had Bob Monkhouse in too.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## stavros (Jul 28, 2013)

Malcolm gets most of the attention, with Jamie, Hugh, Glen, Ollie backing him up, but Phil is brilliant as the cunt with absolutely no redeeming qualities;


----------



## youngian (Jul 28, 2013)

stavros said:


> Malcolm gets most of the attention, with Jamie, Hugh, Glen, Ollie backing him up, but Phil is brilliant as the cunt with absolutely no redeeming qualities;


 
Isn't Phil just a big dozey twat though. I would nominate Emma and Olly for that matter as bigger cockroaches.


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh, you've reminded me:






"I'm modern, I say black instead of coloured"

Absolutely spot on performance from this actor


----------



## stavros (Jul 29, 2013)

youngian said:


> Isn't Phil just a big dozey twat though. I would nominate Emma and Olly for that matter as bigger cockroaches.


 
I noted Phil because I feel pretty much everyone else has a certain anti-hero quality to them. Glen and Teri are the only halfway likeables as people.


----------



## thedockerslad (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## D'wards (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## D'wards (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## nogojones (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## stavros (Jul 30, 2013)

He acts out the bubbling old man who can't read an autocue routine to a tee.


----------



## Cloo (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## haushoch (Jul 30, 2013)

Uncle Rory


----------



## thedockerslad (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## thedockerslad (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## stavros (Jul 31, 2013)

haushoch said:


> Uncle Rory


 
Is that Peter Capaldi? It looks unnervingly like a younger and hairier version of him.


----------



## haushoch (Jul 31, 2013)

stavros said:


> Is that Peter Capaldi? It looks unnervingly like a younger and hairier version of him.


 
Yes, that's him as Uncle Rory in the Crow Road.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 31, 2013)

Stigmata said:


> Oh, you've reminded me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I love Roger Allam and if they ever make a Live action Roger Mellie I think he'd be perfect


----------



## starfish (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## discokermit (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## discokermit (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## butchersapron (Jul 31, 2013)

Did we ever get a shot of errol shitting on his?


----------



## discokermit (Jul 31, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Did we ever get a shot of errol shitting on his?


fackin shit on it!

we were saying that to each other at school for weeks after.

52:40 ish,


----------



## discokermit (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## butchersapron (Jul 31, 2013)

discokermit said:


>


 
_Increasingly drawn - _lovely


----------



## discokermit (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## discokermit (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## discokermit (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## discokermit (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## Kaka Tim (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## Kaka Tim (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## youngian (Aug 1, 2013)

discokermit said:


>


I'm increasingly drawn towards Mecca Sir


----------



## peterkro (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## youngian (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## weltweit (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## weltweit (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## weltweit (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## youngian (Aug 1, 2013)

And nearly 50 yrs on nobody does it better Mrs Peel.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 1, 2013)

Christ she was fit.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 1, 2013)

Hello


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 1, 2013)

So wrong


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 1, 2013)

So would.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 1, 2013)

edit: I don't like him that much.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## Remus Harbank (Aug 1, 2013)

Post 500


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 1, 2013)

discokermit said:


>


 
I only have to fix my brother with a glare and say 'MECCA!?' in a suitably governeresque tone to make him dissolve into childish giggles


----------



## stavros (Aug 2, 2013)

The real talent behind his partnership with Schofield.


----------



## thedockerslad (Aug 2, 2013)

In their better days. Not a frown between them.


----------



## discokermit (Aug 2, 2013)

no.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 2, 2013)

discokermit said:


>


 
David Threlfall played him in the TV play.....not as well though. Mick Ford nailed it.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 2, 2013)

Derrick O'Connor as Ray Fox in Fox was a great character that I really liked.

Tim Healy in Auf Wiedersehn was great too, but Gary Holton as Wayne was my favourite.


----------



## discokermit (Aug 2, 2013)

Nanker Phelge said:


> David Threlfall played him in the TV play


yeh but i wanted to pick threlfall as "bell" in nightingales. didn't want to pick the same actor twice.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 2, 2013)

discokermit said:


> yeh but i wanted to pick threlfall as "bell" in nightingales. didn't want to pick the same actor twice.


 
I dunno why but I don't like him in anything....


----------



## thedockerslad (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## discokermit (Aug 2, 2013)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I dunno why but I don't like him in anything....


he wasn't much cop in scum but i thought he was great in nightingales, men of the world and shameless, til i got bored of it.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 3, 2013)

Trisha Yates was a proper little tough nut....


----------



## DJ Squelch (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 3, 2013)

Proper saucy


----------



## youngian (Aug 3, 2013)

Proper chap


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## albionism (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## albionism (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## albionism (Aug 3, 2013)

Peep Peep


----------



## albionism (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## albionism (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## stavros (Aug 3, 2013)

"I know what you're thinking; is that a canoe in my pants or am I just pleased to see you?"


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## Sirena (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 3, 2013)

albionism said:


> View attachment 38426


 

Oh, what's this from albionism - is that Isy Suttie? I've only seen her in Great Night Out and I have to admit I've got a massive crush on her


----------



## albionism (Aug 4, 2013)

S☼I said:


> Oh, what's this from albionism - is that Isy Suttie? I've only seen her in Great Night Out and I have to admit I've got a massive crush on her


 
Yes, she plays "Dobby" in "Peep Show"


----------



## albionism (Aug 4, 2013)




----------



## Ceej (Aug 5, 2013)

S☼I said:


>


 
Oh this....always. He would have been a spectacular straight actor imo. Love him.


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## Lorca (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## Tankus (Aug 5, 2013)

not exactly a fav , but excellently portrayed , most memorable bit of tv acting that I've seen in a long while....bit creepy 

 Michael Sheen in fantabulosa


----------



## silverfish (Aug 5, 2013)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Proper saucy



Oh oh oh onanist teen flash back


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## albionism (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## thedockerslad (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## weltweit (Aug 6, 2013)

Quite a few that I don't know, I suppose that is a good thing, I watch less TV than I thought.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## albionism (Aug 8, 2013)

20 years ago! Fucking hell!
* *


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 8, 2013)

Shakeands


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 8, 2013)

Long thread.

Just in case The Likely Lads haven't been mentioned I would like to mention both.











But, Rigsby always wins.


----------



## thedockerslad (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## DJ Squelch (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 9, 2013)




----------

